# Game Thread (12/25): SuperSonics @ Blazers



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

*Portland Trail Blazers (15-12)
Starting Line-Up*




































*| #2 Steve Blake - PG | #7 Brandon Roy - G | #8 Martell Webster - GF | #12 LaMarcus Aldridge - FC | #10 Joel Przybilla - C |*


















*Seattle SuperSonics (8-19)
Starting Line-Up*




































*| #25 Earl Watson - PG | #35 Kevin Durant - GF | #21 Damien Wilkins - GF | #54 Chris Wilcox - FC | #44 Kurt Thomas - FC |*



















> This matchup originally was billed as the first meeting between the highly touted top two picks in the NBA draft. Even though that storyline didn't pan out, the youthful Portland Trail Blazers have made sure the game will still draw plenty of interest.
> 
> Portland will be trying for its 11th straight victory when it hosts Kevin Durant and the Seattle SuperSonics on Christmas Day.
> 
> ...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy with the jam!

And the miss.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow Wally is lighting it up right now!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Fyre nails one.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow, our shooting is really off. Blake took too many shots and now B Roy is taking too many. We cant let Seattle dictate the pace of the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well we need to get back on D and dominate on rebounds.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Roy's forcing a bit. He never does this.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I thought the vote was on the shoes, not the uniforms.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Who's watching ESPN and who's watching KGW? I first put it on ESPN until I seen Stephen and turned it to KGW.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Sergio is loving the pace of this game.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Free Sergio!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mgb said:


> Who's watching ESPN and who's watching KGW? I first put it on ESPN until I seen Stephen and turned it to KGW.


I'm watching on ESPN360. Not too bad so far.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, our bench usually dominates the other teams bench, so step up!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great pass by Sergio and jam by Jones!


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

mgb said:


> Great pass by Sergio and jam by Jones!


Then he must be on his way to the bench, right Nate?

Is there any way I can see the game? or a radio feed? Thanks.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Jones needs to jam not lay up the ball.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

More said:


> Then he must be on his way to the bench, right Nate?
> 
> Is there any way I can see the game? or a radio feed? Thanks.


NBA has a free radio feed.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Travis + Jack = tunnel vision.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

None of the Blazers can hit a shot. I hope Roy and LMA can get going soon.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Travis + Jack = tunnel vision.


True.

I'd like to see Roy and Sergio in together more.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We need some ball movement. To much one on one right now.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Much more like it!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Outlaw did walk big time.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mgb said:


> We need some ball movement. To much one on one right now.


ie., less of Outlaw. 

Hope Roy's okay.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Our top 3 scorers are a combined 4/23... And we're winning?


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Roy has a jaw injury hopefully he can come back soon.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ugly first half..but I guess since they've had games were they look dead and win in the 4th, it's not the end of the world.

I wonder if it's believing their own press, or nerves since it's on national TV.

btw, this halftime show? um..did I travel back in time to the 80's?


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

mgb said:


> True.
> 
> I'd like to see Roy and Sergio in together more.


I agree. But Nate probably thinks that both of them need the ball in their hands to make plays. 

I think to get Branden going, Nate needs to let Sergio handle the ball and let Roy work off the ball. Get it to him after Roy has penitrated the preimiter or Sergio has. The defense would be out of position by then. 

As someone said, Free Sergio.

gatorpops


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have an ear injury from this half-time business, wow, terrible.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

wtf is this halftime show? :lol:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

blue32 said:


> I have an ear injury from this half-time business, wow, terrible.


I get smarter everytime Stephen A. talks. I swear the guy just tosses verbal gems by the minute. We're all lucky to hear from him. I think he needs to do play-by-play, then we can see just what a special talent he is.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We are wasting so many chances! At least they are too.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Be nice if we can get a double digit lead by the 4th and win this going away.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Bom! Blazers are heating up, this team rocks.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Our ROY is better than your ROY!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

LMA is killing us tonight. He can hit the ocean on any of his shots tonight.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

My god, Jarrett. Playing you at SG doesn't mean that you have to quit passing.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sergio didn't make Nate to happy with that last shot.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mgb said:


> Sergio didn't make Nate to happy with that last shot.


Agreed. Atleast they didn't capitalize. 

We gotta get back on track.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

This is by far the worse we have played in this 10 game streak. I sure hope we play our normal good 4th qtr.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

They got a little too comfortable with that lead. hopefully they can get it up around 12 or so. And hopefully, Durant or Wally don't start going off again.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

wow sczerbizniack is a joke.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Travis! Be nice to get another great quarter from him.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Need Roy~!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

haha that sergio airball was memorable at least, from that close?


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Bo Outlawww


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Bo Outlaw?????


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

why did sergio stop passing!~


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

holy **** they just called him "BO" outlaw on espn. they do this for a living? im pretty sure if i was an announcer i would know each teams rotation players. if i owned espn he would be canned. i didnt actually catch who it was though, sounded like torbert? is he a tbs guy?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Do have to give Fyre credit. Scoring, rebounding, and setting picks.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

drexlersdad said:


> haha that sergio airball was memorable at least, from that close?


That was a bad shot. We really need to get Roy in for him. Where would we be without Frye tonight and even last game with 10 rebounds. Frye has played really well for us lately.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

pryz is a beast, roy just shooting j's?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

man if frye can average 10 and 6 i would take that in a heartbeat. at his age, players like him make 8-10 million per.

jones! #1 in nba 3pt%!!


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Frye makes every shot and I think they are a little deeper then he normally shoots. I just hope we can hold on to win this game. Haven't felt comfortable winning this game at all tonight.


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

They also called Sergio a rookie earlier.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

wow they are clueless on espn, anyone hear their drivel about the blazers moving to anahiem? get a clue.

they called roy one of the best players in the nba though after durant blocked him.


did i miss something with LMA? is he out?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

No, just Fyre was playing really well so Nate kept him in.

ELEVEN IN A ROW!!!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow...not only did Roy have a stinker of a game, but LaMarcus was basically a no show. Seattle played really good, and (assuming they stay in Seattle) are going to be a good team sooner rather than later. 

This is a win that a bad team doesn't win (let alone, win 10 straight prior).


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

This team is crazy deep. Basically one starter out there for the entire 4th quarter. Obviously, Seattle is not a very good team but that is still impressive. This team is going to wear a lot of people out by the 4th quarter. 

Frye is coming around. I love the thought of Aldridge and Frye as to 6'11 guys who can shoot from 20+ feet to prevent double teams on Oden. Even Outlaw had a nice turnaround from the elbow.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Horrible games by Roy and LA. 

Brandon forced too much and seemed out of his element, and LaMarcus forgot to show up. We wouldn't have won this game if it were against better competition. 

Nice win, though!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

11. It ain't no surprise! It comes after 10!

I guess we succeded in showing the nation that even when we play bad we can win. That's a positive.


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

Hap said:


> Wow...not only did Roy have a stinker of a game, *but LaMarcus was basically a no show.* Seattle played really good, and (assuming they stay in Seattle) are going to be a good team sooner rather than later.
> 
> This is a win that a bad team doesn't win (let alone, win 10 straight prior).


I noticed towards the start of the game that he was walking down the court, and it really didn't look like he wanted to be there tonight.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

It was a little dicey there in the 3rd quarter / early 4th. But that was a real team effort. Even with stinker efforts by some major players, we still pulled it out. Kudos all around, especially to Frye who bailed the team out quite a bit tonight.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> wow they are clueless on espn, anyone hear their drivel about the blazers moving to anahiem? get a clue.


what was the context of the comment?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy 17 points 7 assists 6 rebounds

Typical


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

good thing seattle sucks, or we might have been embarrassed tonight.


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> Horrible games by Roy and LA.
> 
> Brandon forced too much and seemed out of his element, and LaMarcus forgot to show up. We wouldn't have won this game if it were against better competition.
> 
> Nice win, though!


Y'all are pretty demanding considering how young these guys are and how quickly they've come along. Part of being a winning team is being able to win ugly, which happened tonight.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> I noticed towards the start of the game that he was walking down the court, and it really didn't look like he wanted to be there tonight.


was he sick maybe?


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

Hap said:


> what was the context of the comment?


saying how they were for sale for a time when allen was whining, then they referenced they negotiated a more favorable deal with the arena. dont they own the arena?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

mgb said:


> Roy 17 points 7 assists 6 rebounds
> 
> Typical


I feel guilty because we're starting to expect that.

16 boards by Pryz..gotta love that too.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

How come no one has mentioned Jack. Come on guys and gals, I usally don't like Jack very much, but tonight he was very instrumental in winning this game. He and Frye won it for us mostly. Cudos to Nate for letting them play major min in the 4th. 

A win is a win. 

I will get to watch the 12th win come Friday with my grandson. We get to celebrate our B-days.

gatorpops


----------



## Superblaze (Aug 6, 2006)

Hap said:


> was he sick maybe?


Maybe just enjoying the Christmas cheer?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

drexlersdad said:


> saying how they were for sale for a time when allen was whining, then they referenced they negotiated a more favorable deal with the arena. dont they own the arena?


I kind of remember the Anaheim thing. It was a huge pipe dream by people down there, thinking they would buy the team. 

Don't they (and Vancouver...St Louis, Vegas, OK City etc) wish they owned the team now, eh?

And yes, Paul Allen bought back the arena.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

YugoslavianMtnHound said:


> Y'all are pretty demanding considering how young these guys are and how quickly they've come along. Part of being a winning team is being able to win ugly, which happened tonight.


Exactly. It's amazing that this team is continuing to win, even when it's not their best performance, or anything even resembling that. 

The team just keeps finding ways. Our bench outscored our starters...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

YugoslavianMtnHound said:


> Y'all are pretty demanding considering how young these guys are and how quickly they've come along.


I guess so, but their performances of late have increased my expectations of them. :biggrin:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

drexlersdad said:


> wow they are clueless on espn, anyone hear their drivel about the blazers moving to anahiem? get a clue.


Got us confused with the Seahawks I guess. Pretty easy to do, just a different team in a different sport in a different town. 

barfo


----------



## Ghetto Anthony (Mar 20, 2007)

Hap said:


> was he sick maybe?


Well according to his profile on ESPN:



> Status Alert: Aldridge suffered a knee injury during Friday's game against Denver, while trying to take a charge, The Oregonian reports. (Dec 25)


I did a little research on this before I put up the game-thread and was unable to find any news on his supposed knee-injury on The Oregonian website. Could have been that, or he may not have been motivated to play with it being Christmas and all. Who knows, but he stunk it up tonight. 1-10 from the field, 5 rebounds and a steal. Blah.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Portland's crowd is awesome. Keep up the good work, Blazers. Very impressed. Can't wait for Lakers/Blazers 1st meeting this season. Looking forward to it more than I have in a while.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

chris_in_pdx said:


> Bo Outlaw?????
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


When they came back from commercial he corrected himself saying "I didn't mean to say Bo and I was hoping I wouldn't make that mistake but I did and I'm sorry Travis, hope you're not hurt, and if you are get over it" It was Jon Barry who said it btw.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Driew said:


> When they came back from commercial he corrected himself saying "I didn't mean to say Bo and I was hoping I wouldn't make that mistake but I did and I'm sorry Travis, hope you're not hurt, and if you are get over it" It was Jon Barry who said it btw.


The other guy should have said "thanks Scooter".


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound (Nov 6, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Portland's crowd is awesome. Keep up the good work, Blazers. Very impressed. Can't wait for Lakers/Blazers 1st meeting this season. Looking forward to it more than I have in a while.


This is going to be the renewal of that rivalry hopefully for the long term. Too bad Oden isn't already there for Bynum. But the Oden/Bynum matchups should be classics for the next decade or so. Throw in Kobe/Roy and two teams that are very deep. Hopefully this group of Blazers can finish better than the 2000 version. :upset:


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

Living in Seattle I catch quite a few Sonics games. There are times when Wilcox and Collison control the paint. The Sonics are really tough when that happens. Hats off to Pryzbilla he cut the head off the dragon today. Pryzbilla, Jack, and the Portland State Vikings could have taken the Sonics today.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

barfo said:


> Got us confused with the Seahawks I guess. Pretty easy to do, just a different team in a different sport in a different town.
> 
> barfo



Well it is the same owner. They were close. Close counts dosen't it?:rules::biggrin:

gatorpops


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

Not their best effort, but at least there were very few TOs for the Blazers, and the streak is now 11! :clap:

I'm noticing some interesting trends:
-Sergio's minutes are going up (now 15)
-Sergio isn't being yanked on his first dumb mistake
-Jack's minutes are going way up (now 31)
-Joel's minutes are going up
-Blake's minutes are going way down (now 20 and no 4th qtr play)

Tonight, LMA, Outlaw, and Webster were terrible. But, as usual, others stepped up their game to get the win. :cheers:


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

The guy on Sportscenter just said he'd go with Roy as the guy he'd want on his team, instead of Kobe, Lebron, Nash, or Wade...

Maybe he was overcompensating for Roy not being on the list to begin with...

Still, flattery will get you everywhere. Sportscenter is the best show on television.


----------



## Burton (Dec 24, 2007)

gatorpops said:


> Well it is the same owner. They were close. Close counts dosen't it?:rules::biggrin:
> 
> gatorpops


The Seahawks owner at the time was Ken Berhing. Paul Allen never wanted to move the team to Anaheim...But well Sactown? Well, yeah. But who wouldn't? 

Thought I'd add that despite the probability that the first quote was wrong too.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Great game tonight. It's awesome to realize that even if our top player(s), isn't playing at his (or their) best, this team can still get it done. Granted, it was against the Sonics, but winning is never a bad thing.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ghetto Anthony said:


> Well according to his profile on ESPN:
> 
> 
> 
> *I did a little research on this before I put up the game-thread and was unable to find any news on his supposed knee-injury on The Oregonian website.* Could have been that, or he may not have been motivated to play with it being Christmas and all. Who knows, but he stunk it up tonight. 1-10 from the field, 5 rebounds and a steal. Blah.


It doesn't sound to bad, but since Fyre was doing so well I'm sure Nate just decided to rest LMA.



> On a side note, Aldridge practiced Monday while wearing a heavy bandage on his right knee. Coach Nate McMillan said someone rolled into Aldridge's knee during Friday's Denver game while Aldridge was trying to take a charge. However, McMillan said Aldridge moved fine during practice and he doesn't expect the knee to give him any problems.
> 
> --Quick


http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2007/12/redhot_blazers_to_go_red_on_xm.html


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> How come no one has mentioned Jack. Come on guys and gals, I usally don't like Jack very much, but tonight he was very instrumental in winning this game. He and Frye won it for us mostly. Cudos to Nate for letting them play major min in the 4th.
> 
> A win is a win.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthdays!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Good gawd... I tape this game for later, and record the ESPN broadcast and I have to hear Stephen A Smith, and JON BARRY. Ugh.. Jon Barry is the WORST basketball color analyst in the world.

Proof of why these two are the biggest idiots from just a few months ago..

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0SY-HQOcfiI&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0SY-HQOcfiI&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Ptrailblazersfan (Dec 25, 2007)

Good game.

Sure, we could have shot better and moved the ball better, but we really outplayed the Sonics when it counted.


Oh and thanks MGB. It was great to be able to bring my kid brother to the game.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mgb said:


> It doesn't sound to bad, but since Fyre was doing so well I'm sure Nate just decided to rest LMA.


I am a little worried that the reason LMA played badly tonight is that he's hurt worse than it sounds.

barfo


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

If the Blazers went 8-17 at home for the rest of the year, they'd still finish with a winning record at the Rose Garden.

Of course, we hope they win more than that.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

barfo said:


> I am a little worried that the reason LMA played badly tonight is that he's hurt worse than it sounds.
> 
> barfo


I don't think it's that bad. Even if there were a little twinge he'd probably favor one leg over the other, affecting his shot. Or maybe it was just an off-night.

He'll come back strong the next game...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Holy crap did the guys on ESPN suck calling the game.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

barfo said:


> I am a little worried that the reason LMA played badly tonight is that he's hurt worse than it sounds.
> 
> barfo


I think given he was shooting over a half an hour after the game, his knee is doing alright. It amazes me that he would do that. How many guys in the league do you think would stay and practice, on Christmas night, after a win to try and get better? Not that many.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Hap said:


> Holy crap did the guys on ESPN suck calling the game.


I don't think they could have been any worse. Bo Outlaw? Sergio is a rookie? Did you know Jack plays forward? There were others.


----------

